# Riss in Cube Rahem Garantie???



## Scheinberg (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzem festgestellt das ich einen Riss an meinem Cube AMS 100 habe. Ich habe es vor ca. 1.5 Jahren gebraucht (Modelljahr 2007) bei einem Cube Händler gekauft.
Nun zwei Fragen

1. Beseht die Gefahr das der Riss größer wird oder gar der Rahmen reist.
2. Gibt Cube Garantie auf solch einen Fall, und wenn ja wie sieht diese aus????

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2011)

1. ja
2. ja (du hast auf den rahmen noch gewaehrleistung)

ab zum haendler.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. Februar 2011)

Cube gibt teilweise auf deren Rahmen eine Garantie bis zu 5 Jahre. Allerdings nur für den Erstkäufer. 
Entweder über den Erstkäufer die Reklamation abwickeln oder auf den Kulanzweg versuchen.
Frag da am besten den Händler, wo du es gekauft hast.
Aber auch gut möglich, dass es abgelehnt wird (zB wegen unsachgemäßen Einbau des Steuersatzes).
Aber unabhängig davon, würde ich mit so einem Schaden nicht weiterfahren!
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/


----------



## items (22. Februar 2011)

Moin,
hab vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Cube verkauft (3 Jahre alt bei Verkauf). Der Rahmen hat auch beim Käufer einen Riss im Steuerrohr bekommen und ich habe ihm dann eine Rechnungskopie geschickt. Ich hab dann später nochmal nachgefragt und es gab keine Probleme hat mir der Käufer erzählt. Sehr nette Leute bei Cube und alles ist entspannt gelaufen, neuen Rahmen gabs im Austausch und es war keine große Sache.

Grüße
items


----------



## S.D. (23. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> 1. ja
> 2. ja (du hast auf den rahmen noch gewaehrleistung)
> 
> ab zum haendler.....



Da verwechselt mal wieder jemand Gewährleistung mit Garantie.
Und nein. Garantie gibt Cube nur für Erstkäufer. Anspruch besteht somit nicht.
Möglich ist aber, daß Cube den Rahmen auf Kulanz tauscht.

Gruß


----------



## fkal (23. Februar 2011)

S.D. schrieb:


> Da verwechselt mal wieder jemand Gewährleistung mit Garantie.



ja, du!


----------



## fatz (23. Februar 2011)

@sd
klassisches eigentor.....


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @sd
> klassisches eigentor.....



Na na, Stichwort Beweislastumkehr macht das aber sofort zunichte 

Über die Gewährleistung ist der Händler raus, Garantie vom Hersteller wie o.g.

Gruesse


----------



## Trollboy 67 (24. Februar 2011)

hi,
mir ist ähnliches passiert.cube gtc pro am 13.7.10 nagelneu bei ebay ersteigert.am 2.2.11 mit über 5000 km und riss am sattelrohransatz und einem weiteren riss am tretlagerbereich ,zudem noch das presslager defekt zu einem händler.dieser sehr kulante händler sagte mir auch gleich,daß es probleme geben könnte-aufgrund "erstbesitzer u. fachhändler".also mit dem erstbesitzer die sache kommen die nicht durch,die garantie bzw.gewährleistung bezieht sich auf das produkt und nicht auf die person.ich kann doch mein bike meinen bruder schenken,-auswander`n ......und dann?das funktioniert nicht!jedoch die sache mit dem fachhändler war das problem,weil mein verkäufer keiner ist,sondern nur sportartikel normalerweise verkauft.mein kulanter händler (auf freiwilliger basis) nahm sich die sache an,und hat sich mit cube in verbindung gesetzt!
gestern bekam ich nun den anruf,neuer rahmen samt neuen presslager sind angekommen!!
ich kann nur sagen,daß ein guter händler viel ausmachen kann,cube hat sich zumindest in meinem fall sehr entgegenkommend gezeigt.
dennoch werde ich mich von diesem model trennen,daß eigendlich garnicht vorhandene sattelrohr scheint mir eine absolute schwachstelle zu sein!

grüsse frank


----------



## S.D. (24. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @sd
> klassisches eigentor.....




Na ja, wer auf die Frage "Gibt Cube auf den Rahmen noch Garantie" antwortet: "Ja, Du hast auf den Rahmen noch Gewährleistung" ?????
Nur zur Erinnerung: Der Rahmen stammt aus 2007.
Also von Garantie u. Gewährleistung scheinst Du keine allzugroße Ahnung zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## fatz (24. Februar 2011)

S.D. schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung: Der Rahmen stammt aus 2007.


das waer egal, ich hatte nur das gebraucht ueberlesen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheinberg (11. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte euch nur kurz informieren das ich heute meinen neuen Cube Rahmen geholt habe.
Duch den super Händler war es kein Problem und Cube hat sich unproblematisch gezeigt.


----------



## Cortina (11. März 2011)

Scheinberg, Glückwunsch, dann kannst Du ja jetzt den "Ärger" Smilie im Frednamen gegen einen "Freudich" Smilie austauschen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## drehorgelrolf (9. April 2019)

Ich habe es gerade vom Händler abgeholt, sieht für mich nicht so dramatisch aus.


----------



## drehorgelrolf (9. April 2019)

Also ich sehe es nicht ein, wegen einem 4cm Riss mein Rad zu entsorgen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. April 2019)

drehorgelrolf schrieb:


> Also ich sehe es nicht ein, wegen einem 4cm Riss mein Rad zu entsorgen.


Würde ich auch nicht, einfach weiter  Gas geben


----------



## S-H-A (9. April 2019)

Dann fahr halt weiter. Aber heul nicht rum wenn es weh tut.
Kannst ja mal gucken ob es sich eventl. reparieren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (9. April 2019)

Ich seh das jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch...das wird,  je nach Fahrweise, früher oder später einknicken...aber deswegen explodiert er nicht gleich...


----------

